# Back Splash Tile Over Old Sheet Rock?



## dahlias987 (Jan 1, 2010)

As you saw, clearly I don't know much :huh: but I was told that would be fine. Got my first few rows of tile up right now so I hope that's correct!

(Thanks for your responses to my question!)


----------



## Stcrosby (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe i found the answer to my own question; I think I'm going to use 1/4" cement backer board applied directly to the sheet rock.
Has anyone had success with this or is cement backer board only to be applied to the studs?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You can put the backerboard over the drywall. Tile backsplash is often placed directly on the drywall, because there's not much chance of a lot of water getting through to cause damage. You will need a fairly flat surface though. If the face paper on the drywall has been compromised by removing the old laminate backsplash, it may be easier to add the backer rather than try to smooth out the drywall....


----------

